
The world’s first Muslim woman in space - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/worlds-muslim-woman-space-shes-helping-bring-people-online/
======
dropit_sphere
Incredible! I would love to see a writeup on the the technical challenges that
had to be overcome. How technology has advanced these sixty years!

Actually, despite my tongue-in-cheek comment above, given the preference in
the vast majority of societies for risking male lives rather than female ones,
this _is_ an indicator of greater reliability in spaceflight.

------
78666cdc
The implication of the headline is that the reader should think,
"Congratulations on make it to space despite being Muslim."

In other words, shit headline. And the headline's focus on being Muslim
completely ignores all of the very impressive things this woman has achieved.

Shame on this "journalist", and shame on whoever submitted the post. (I
wouldn't be at all surprised if the two were the same person.)

